# The Sundown Show - Carolina's Finals - 18 August 2018



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't see a thread for this - thought I would start one to see if there is anyone from 'ol DIYMA going to make it. The MECA site doesn't have a flier for this one for some reason....but here are the sketchy details......


EVENTS MECA SITE

The Sundown Show - Carolina's Finals
8/18/18

Hickory, NC
Hosted by: Sundown Audio @ Hickory Race Track

3130 US-70, Newton, NC 28658

Event Contact: 423-963-9388
Event Director: Allan Shaffer 423-963-9388
Event Email: [email protected]

I have been there before - hopefully they can separate the SQ from the SPL effectively. Surely bring an 'tent' for the car if possible.

Throw your name on this list so I can see if it will just be me or if I'll see others there as well. 

1) Bertholomey (Jason) - BRZ - NC
2)


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

1) Bertholomey (Jason) - BRZ - NC

2)WhereAmEye? (Alex) - Civic - NC

I won’t be competing or anything but I’ll swing by. I live ten minutes away. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

1) Bertholomey (Jason) - BRZ - NC

2)WhereAmEye? (Alex) - Civic - NC

3)CBS13WRX (Jeff) - Jetta - TN


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

1) Bertholomey (Jason) - BRZ - NC

2)WhereAmEye? (Alex) - Civic - NC

3)CBS13WRX (Jeff) - Jetta - TN

4) Electrodynamic (Nick) - Jetta wagon - NC


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Both mine will be there


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bertholomey (Jason) - BRZ - NC
2)WhereAmEye? (Alex) - Civic - NC
3)CBS13WRX (Jeff) - Jetta - TN
4) Electrodynamic (Nick) - Jetta wagon - NC
5) Babs (Scott) - old beat up pitiful looking Civic Si Sedan 


I “might” wash it. LOL! IF, I got a wild hair to actually compete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hopefully my installer can get the front stage playing (2-way TM65 mkIII and M25 tweeters) by the show. If so, I'll be bringing a tent and park my car outside of the track. Those of you who have been to the show before will know why - inside the track the bass is non-stop and pretty darned loud so outside the track will be the best spot for any even moderate listening.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

My installer managed to get the front stage done with a pair of our new TM65 mkIII's in the doors and M25's in the sail panels (same sail panels that were in the white Jetta sedan a while back) of the Jetta Wagon tonight so I'll be brining it to the show on Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is good news Nick - looking forward to seeing you and hearing the new iteration. 

I’m still not sure who the SQ judges will be - Heather for sure, but not sure about anyone else. 

Nick or others - it has been a while since I’ve been to this venue - any info you can give in terms of where to park, where we might get power, etc. would be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> That is good news Nick - looking forward to seeing you and hearing the new iteration.
> 
> I’m still not sure who the SQ judges will be - Heather for sure, but not sure about anyone else.
> 
> ...


Gate charge?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I am thinking it is $25 just to get into the track area to only be obliterated by SPL.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

So is the sq crowd just trying to meet outside the hickory speedway in the parking lot or will they all be inside the speedway with the spl guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Just confirmed. $25 Gate Charge. $5 per additional adult passengers

$25 per class



Nevermind.. Sq outside track.no gate fee


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick talked to one of the fellas there that was standing next to one of the MECA judges.....MECA judging will be outside of the racetrack in the parking lot - starting at 1100......I would guess we need to look for the MECA tent where they will have score sheets, etc.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Nick talked to one of the fellas there that was standing next to one of the MECA judges.....MECA judging will be outside of the racetrack in the parking lot - starting at 1100......I would guess we need to look for the MECA tent where they will have score sheets, etc.


Thanks......I just said that above.....see y'all tomorrow


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

If I’m not competing can I just show up whenever? Like during my lunch break? I’m just looking to say hey and check out the cars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

WhereAmEye? said:


> If I’m not competing can I just show up whenever? Like during my lunch break? I’m just looking to say hey and check out the cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for coming buy - for some reason I was a bit out of it when you came over to me - then with demos and flipping my lips - next thing I knew - you were walking back to your car. I hope you will be able to make a Spring Meet for the NCSQ crowd this Spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks for coming buy - for some reason I was a bit out of it when you came over to me - then with demos and flipping my lips - next thing I knew - you were walking back to your car. I hope you will be able to make a Spring Meet for the NCSQ crowd this Spring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah I was on lunch break so I had to get back to work. But I’m glad I was able to come by, I got to demo Mic’s car too. 

Spring meet won’t be until like next April right? What about a fall meet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

So Mic might not be happy about this but here is my story from today:

I've known Mic for many years now but have never heard his car(s). Ever. Talked to him, went to dinner, lunch, etc, with him multiple times but never heard any of his cars so today I tracked him down and asked for a demo which he happily agreed to. 

We sit down in his car and the CD he puts in is skipping / not reading. Then the next disk does the same thing. I look down at the gauges below his radio and ask him "Mic...is that your voltage...because it's at 9 volts according to that gauge." Sure enough it was his voltage. I drive my car around and Mic does some Macgyver moves on the cords of his power supply and we use those to jump start his car. 

After his car runs for a few minutes I sit down in the drivers seat for my demo and his player is reading CD's just fine now and I finally get a demo if his system. Super smooth sounding car and I loved the kick-located midbass drivers being fed to the outside. Super bass up front without any door rattles from the midbass drivers being mounted in the factory door locations. His 3 IB subwoofers were super smooth. Of course I had to exercise them a little bit with a few sub-30 Hz tracks from my disk. No wonder he does so well in competitions. Great job Mic, really, fantastic and super smooth sounding car.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rob feature said:


>




This what I took yesterday......my phone was mainly being used for demos and judging....not so much for photos. 

A Dalmatian driving a Pilot










The most unique install - ‘67 Malibu - marrying the old and the new - full body horns with Stevens Audio 8’s in the kicks - super fun sounding car!





































Rainbow on drive home - pitiful # of pics......













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Good time. Dunno how I did but feedback was positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> So Mic might not be happy about this but here is my story from today:
> 
> I've known Mic for many years now but have never heard his car(s). Ever. Talked to him, went to dinner, lunch, etc, with him multiple times but never heard any of his cars so today I tracked him down and asked for a demo which he happily agreed to.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for the jump man. I'm super appreciative of your friendship. 

You're welcome for the demo, glad you enjoyed it. Few tweaks here and there and I think it can be better. 
Or maybe I'll change out some equipment for Finals just to add more stress/excitement to my life...?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like a good turnout. Seeing that black BMW 4 door was like a blast from the past for me. I thought bertholomey had bought his old car back.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Looks like a good turnout. Seeing that black BMW 4 door was like a blast from the past for me. I thought bertholomey had bought his old car back.


My wife's car


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Looks like a good turnout. Seeing that black BMW 4 door was like a blast from the past for me. I thought bertholomey had bought his old car back.




Lori and I were commenting - as soon as I opened the door.....I thought it was mine - that same exact smell - there is something BMW used in the interiors of those cars that gives a unique smell - not unpleasant, but distinct. BTW - it sounded fantastic as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Looks like a good turnout. Seeing that black BMW 4 door was like a blast from the past for me. I thought bertholomey had bought his old car back.


I thought the same thing! Especially when I saw Jason Bertholomey sitting in the drivers seat. My mind was going nuts until he said that it wasn't his old car, haha.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> This what I took yesterday......my phone was mainly being used for demos and judging....not so much for photos.
> 
> 
> The most unique install - ‘67 Malibu - marrying the old and the new - full body horns with Stevens Audio 8’s in the kicks - super fun sounding car!


'66 with mini horns 

"Fun" doesn't mean good. :laugh:

Was a crap tune on that car after an all-night thrash session to get it playing and there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> '66 with mini horns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Jason for getting that hot mess of a post corrected......I felt like I was on a limb there - in a precarious position - relying on a 47 yr old memory 

I enjoyed it thoroughly and look forward to a good long demo with my iPhone (possibly with windows up and engine off ). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Jason for getting that hot mess of a post corrected......I felt like I was on a limb there - in a precarious position - relying on a 47 yr old memory
> 
> I enjoyed it thoroughly and look forward to a good long demo with my iPhone (possibly with windows up and engine off ).
> 
> ...


Finals.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> Finals.




Nope....Ian’s meet in NOVA No Me Finals.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Nope....Ian’s meet in NOVA No Me Finals.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That works. 

Two seat should be dialed in as well.


----------

